# Looking for a specific MAC Face Chart



## vuittonblahniks (Jun 26, 2007)

i know a lot of you guys & girls save old face charts that were posted on maccosmetics.com & i need help!  i seen a look a while back that included a silverish shadow on the lid with moon's reflection used below the water line.  if anyone saved the face chart from the released time of moon's reflection or know the face chart i'm talking about could you please post them or link me to them?  thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC Face Chart*

I know what you are talking about,.. I will check my home computer tonight and if I have it I will post it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was on the site about the time they released the veluxe pearls,.. so I should.


----------



## caligirl20 (Jul 4, 2008)

*MAC "Looks"/face charts*

I have posted this question once before, but I can't seem to find that thread. I'm sorry for noobness! 

What I'm looking for is mac face charts from the past. Does anyone know where I can get them? Someone gave me a really great link before but it's located on my old computer, which crashed. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC "Looks"/face charts*

Here you can find them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

MAC Color Story Collections & Face Charts


----------



## caligirl20 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC "Looks"/face charts*

Thank you! You're such a doll. This is exactly the site i was looking for


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 12, 2008)

*Mac face charts*

YouTube - Mac face charts
i've collected a lot of mac face charts. here they are for anyone who wants to see


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 14, 2008)

*searching for past viva face charts*

help me please!!!   im looking for past viva glam face charts and all i can find is pam anderson's. ive searched the forums but couldnt find any.  i even googled thiking there was like a facechart archive some where. if anyone has any saved please post them here for me and i will love you forever.  thanks loves!!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*












































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 Foundation with 116 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Sincere Sheertone Blush with 116 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Saddle Eye Shadow with 208 Brush 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Forgery Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Frozen White Pigment with 217 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Black Tied and Saddle Eye Shadows (inner) with 275 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Blacktrack Fluidline and Carbon Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Mascara: Zoomblack Zoom Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Oak Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Viva Glam VI Lipstick with 316 Brush and Viva Glam VI Lipglass





















































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Select SPF 15 Moistureblend Foundation with 192 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Mocha Powder Blush with 187 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Espresso Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Shroom Eye Shadow with 252 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Concrete Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Espresso and Nehru Eye Shadows with 217 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Blacktrack Fluidline with 266 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Espresso Eye Shadow with 219 Brush
Mascara: Zoomblack Zoom Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Caramellow Cremestick Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Viva Glam VI Lipstick with 316 Brush and Viva Glam VI Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation with 150 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Mocha Powder Blush with 116 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Brun Eye Shadow with 208 Brush 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Shroom Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Shroom Eye Shadow with 217 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Malt Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Blacktrack Fluidline with 209 Brush
Mascara: Coal Black Pro Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Red Enriched Cremestick Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Viva Glam VI Lipstick with 318 Brush and Viva Glam VI Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation with 109 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Mocha Powder Blush with 116 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Saddle Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Shroom Eye Shadow with 242 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Arena (inner and centre) Eye Shadow with 239 Brush and Nocturnelle and Smut Eye Shadows (outer) with 217 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Arena, Nocturnelle and Smut Eye Shadows with 217 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Blacktrack Fluidline with 266 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Nocturnelle Eye Shadow with 219 Brush
Mascara: Zoomblack Zoom Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Beurre Cremestick Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Viva Glam VI Lipstick with 316 Brush and Viva Glam VI Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































SKIN/PEAU
CLEANSER/DÉMAQUILLANT: GREEN GEL CLEANSER
MOISTURIZER/HYDRATANT: STUDIO MOISTURE FIX, FAST RESPONSE EYE CREAM
FOUNDATION/FOND DE TEINT: FULL COVERAGE FOUNDATION WITH LATEX SPONGE
POWDER/POUDRE: STUDIOFIX WITH BRUSH 150
BLUSH/FARD À JOUES: RAIZIN POWDER BLUSH WITH BRUSH 116

EYES/YEUX
BROW/SOURCILS: BRUNETTE BROW PENCIL
EYELID/PAUPIÈRE: MYSTIC AND AMBER LIGHTS EYE SHADOW WITH BRUSH 242
CREASE/CREUX DE L'OEIL: CARBON EYE SHADOW WITH BRUSH 224
LINER/EYE-LINER: COFFEE EYE PENCIL
MASCARA: COAL BLACK PRO LASH 
LIPS/LÈVRES
PENCIL/CRAYON POUR LES LÈVRES: BURGUNDY
LIPSTICK/ROUGE À LÈVRES: VIVA GLAM IV AND CLEAR LIPGLASS WITH BRUSH 311





































SKIN/PEAU
CLEANSER/DÉMAQUILLANT: EVERYDAY LOTION CLEANSER MOISTURIZER/HYDRATANT: STUDIO MOISTURE FIX, FAST RESPONSE EYE CREAM FOUNDATION/FOND DE TEINT: FACE AND BODY WITH LATEX SPONGE POWDER/POUDRE: STUDIO FINISH PRESSED POWDER WITH BRUSH 150 BLUSH/FARD À JOUES: ANGEL, FLEUR POWER AND HONOUR WITH BRUSH 129 EYES/YEUX
BROW/SOURCILS: OMEGA EYE SHADOW WITH BRUSH 266 EYELID/PAUPIÈRE: BRULÉ EYE SHADOW WITH BRUSH 252 LINER/EYE-LINER: BOOT BLACK LIQUID LINER MASCARA: COAL BLACK PRO LASH LIPS/LÈVRES
LIPSTICK/ROUGE À LÈVRES: VIVA GLAM IV WITH BRUSH 311


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

thanks girl!!  our theme this weekend is viva goes ol school, so we wanted to do viva faces from the past.  does anyone have christinas? i know its like chrome yellow, swimming, carbon and maybe humid, but im sure and thats one i really want to do.  where did you find those erin, or did you just have them saved?


----------



## User49 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

What an awesome idea! Am product spec at the mo so I might steal this idea to use in our store!!! Have you looked on the artist training website? They list all the old face charts...xx


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

^^Whats the link to that website?


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_What an awesome idea! Am product spec at the mo so I might steal this idea to use in our store!!! Have you looked on the artist training website? They list all the old face charts...xx _

 
yeah, im product specialist and so i had everyone do an old school viva face then we took the new holiday red mac ribbon and looped them on our shirts like the AIDS ribbon.  we also did a contetest for kids helping kids cards and viva glam sales, winner gets some gratis.  i also made lil goodie bags of samples (lip gelees, pigments and skincare) when someone purchases a KHK item they get a goodie bag and also enter their name in for a drawing for a free makeover after the holidays.  this helps promote the sales of KHK.  if theres any other prod specs in here, messaging me, id love to share/bounce ideas off each other!


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

wait, what website? i tried artisttraining.com but that just has current collections, didnt see any viva glam mentioned.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_thanks girl!! our theme this weekend is viva goes ol school, so we wanted to do viva faces from the past. does anyone have christinas? i know its like chrome yellow, swimming, carbon and maybe humid, but im sure and thats one i really want to do. where did you find those erin, or did you just have them saved?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_What an awesome idea! Am product spec at the mo so I might steal this idea to use in our store!!! Have you looked on the artist training website? They list all the old face charts...xx _

 
that's where i got em from.  you have to look thru all the months and years to find em, and i did!  those are the only old ones they had.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'd love some ideas if you'd care to share.  i'm PS too!  tmrw we are being kids to promote the cards (they just don't sell at our counter).  we doing a nude eye, #7s on top and bottom, pink round-cheek blush (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on how to word it lol), VG VI SE gloss, and babydoll dresses.  my first year we did jammies but were told by mac we couldn't do em anymore.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_^^Whats the link to that website?_

 
sadly its for mac artists only.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its password protected.


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

well we got approval from our MRO to do the gift bags and drawing for KHK.  my new project is having the artist pick tears from magazines and then on an index card write everything they would use to recreate the look.  then i will laminate them and put them in a binder for customers to look at.  i will have it sectioned by bridal, prom, teen, smokey, WOC, dramatic and natural.  this way it will help the investigation process so the artist gives them exactly what they are looking for.  this will also help the artist who need to be advanced certified.


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

well we got approval from our MRO to do the gift bags and drawing for KHK.  my new project is having the artist pick tears from magazines and then on an index card write everything they would use to recreate the look.  then i will laminate them and put them in a binder for customers to look at.  i will have it sectioned by bridal, prom, teen, smokey, WOC, dramatic and natural.  this way it will help the investigation process so the artist gives them exactly what they are looking for.  this will also help the artist who need to be advanced certified.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

giving makeupdiversity credit...


----------



## User49 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

Has any1 managed to find the pamela anderson viva glam face chart by any chance? x


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: searching for past viva face charts*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Has any1 managed to find the pamela anderson viva glam face chart by any chance? x_

 
Are you talking about this one?


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 20, 2008)

*Anyone know where...*

Danse Face Charts?? I cant seem to find them anywhere and Im not paying. I did that once and it was a complete scam! I couldent get in with the same password 3 days later...Grrr!

Would love someone to post them up! They are so wintery and cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I realise a lot of people on here hated them after searching the board for them, but I think when you blend the colours a lot more some of them are really good. I got a lot of compliments when I wore the french grey and Air de blu look


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know where...*














































































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Select SPF 15 Moistureblend Foundation with 187 Brush Concealer/Cache-Cernes: Select Moisturecover with 217 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Lightscapade Mineralize Skinfinish with 129 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Scene 1 Eye Shadow (inner) with 266 Brush and Clear Brow Finisher
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Jeté Eye Shadow with 242 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Scene 1 (inner), Swan Lake and Rondelle (centre) Eye Shadows with 239 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Aire-de-blu (inner, outer) and Pastorale (centre) Pigments with 219 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Pastorale Pigment (outer) and French Grey Eye Shadow with 219 Brush
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash with 205 Brush 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Danse Lipstick (centre) with 318 Brush and En Pointe Lipglass (outer)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 with 187 Brush Concealer/Cache-Cernes: Studio Touch-Up Stick with 239 Brush Blush/Fard À Joues: Glissade Mineralize Skinfinish with 129 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Brun Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Eyelid/Paupière: Swan Lake Eye Shadow with 217 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: French Grey (inner, outer) and Rondelle Eye Shadows with 239 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Earthline Technakohl Liner with 228 Brush Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: French Grey and Jeté Eye Shadows with 266 Brush 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Pink Treat Cremestick Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Classical Lipstick with 316 Brush and Corps-de-ballet Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Hyper Real Foundation SPF 15 with 187 Brush
Concealer/Cache-Cernes: Studio Finish Concealer SPF 35 with 194 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Glissade Mineralize Skinfinish and Rite of Spring Eye Shadow with 116 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Clear Brow Set
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Rite of Spring Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Pastorale Pigment with 217 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Aire-de-blu Pigment with 224 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Earthline Technakohl Liner with 266 Brush 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Subculture Lip Pencil Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Curtsy Lipstick (bottom) with 318 Brush and Standing Ovation Lipglass (top)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Tech Foundation with 190 Brush
Concealer/Cache-Cernes: Studio Finish Concealer SPF 35 with 242 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Glissade Mineralize Skinfinish with 129 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Cork Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Scene 1 Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Rite of Spring Eye Shadow with 242 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: French Grey Eye Shadow and with 239 Brush
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Dervish Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Classical Lipstick with 318 Brush and En Pointe Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Stick Foundation SPF 15 with 190 Brush
Concealer/Cache-Cernes: Select Moisturecover with 242 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Lightscapade Mineralize Skinfinish with 168 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Lingering Eye Brows
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Rondelle Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Rondelle Eye Shadow with 242 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: French Grey Eye Shadow (inner) and Aire-de-blu Pigment (outer) with 239 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: French Grey Eye Shadow with 219 Brush
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Subculture Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Classical Lipstick with 318 Brush and Pas-de-deux Lipglass


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know where...*













































































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Select Tint SPF 15 Foundation with 190 Brush
Concealer/Cache-Cernes: Select Cover-Up with 242 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Glissade Mineralize Skinfinish with 116 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Lingering Eye Brows
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Rite of Spring Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Rondelle Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Scene 1 Eye Shadow with 219 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Scene 1 Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Pink Treat Cremestick Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Danse Lipstick with 318 Brush and Standing Ovation Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 Foundation with 187 Brush
Concealer/Cache-Cernes: Select Touch-Up Stick with 242 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Glissade Mineralize Skinfinish with 182 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Cork Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Rite of Spring Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Aire-de-blu and Pastorale Pigments with 242 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Jeté Eye Shadow with 217 Brush Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: GraphBlack Technakohl Liner with 266 Brush
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Subculture Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Russe Lipstick with 318 Brush and En Pointe Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 Foundation with 187 Brush
Concealer/Cache-Cernes: Studio Touch-Up Stick with 242 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Lightscapade Mineralize Skinfinish with 116 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Wedge Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Rondelle Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Jeté Eye Shadow with 217 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Swan Lake and French Grey Eye Shadows with 239 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Earthline Technakohl Liner with 208 Brush
Mascara: Lofty Brown Zoom Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Oak Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Classical Lipstick with 318 Brush and Corps-de-ballet Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 Foundation with 187 Brush
Concealer/Cache-Cernes: Studio Touch-Up Stick with 242 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Lightscapade Mineralize Skinfinish with 116 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Clear Brow Set
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Jeté Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Scene 1 (inner) and Swan Lake (outer) Eye Shadows with 217 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: GraphBlack Technakohl Liner with 208 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Swan Lake Eye Shadow with 217 Brush
Mascara: Prep + Prime Lash and All Black Fibre Rich Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Stripdown Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Classical Lipstick with 318 Brush and Pas-de-deux Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































































SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Hyper Real Foundation SPF 15 with 191 Brush
Concealer/Cache-Cernes: Select Moisturecover with 194 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Lightscapade Mineralize Skinfinish with 168 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Coquette Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Rondelle Eye Shadow with 224 Brus
Eyelid/Paupière: Rondelle and Swan Lake Eye Shadows with 217 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: French Grey Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: GraphBlack Technakohl Liner with 208 Brush
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Oak Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Russe Lipstick with 318 Brush and Pas-de-deux Lipglass


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know where...*

Thank you both! I wondered what the Danse looks were and now that I see them I can't wait to try them!!! Soooo Pretty!!!! THANK YOU !!!!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know where...*

Erine is the bomb aint she


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know where...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Erine is the bomb aint she 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know where...*

Erine=God 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much *Squeels* I am so so so excited...Will try to post some FOTD's of these. Thanks SO SO SO SO much!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 13, 2009)

*Face charts...*

I tried searching and didn't find quite what I was looking for. Also, if this is in the wrong forum, mods, please feel free to move it, and I apologize.

I'm looking for face charts with the colors used also. All I could find on MAC was the full face, when I tried to save the one with the colors used, it wouldn't let me.

I'm looking for all the HK ones. Does anyone know where I can get them, or if I'm doing something wrong on the MAC site??


----------



## crystrill (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Face charts...*

try this link
M·A·C Cosmetics | Hello Kitty Mild | hellokittymildlooks


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Face charts...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_try this link
M·A·C Cosmetics | Hello Kitty Mild | hellokittymildlooks_

 
I've got those...yanno how when ya click on eyes, cheeks, lips, etc, it lists what was used?

Is there a facechart somewhere that has all that listed under the face that I can download?


----------



## crystrill (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Face charts...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I've got those...yanno how when ya click on eyes, cheeks, lips, etc, it lists what was used?

Is there a facechart somewhere that has all that listed under the face that I can download?_

 
OHHH. Yeah. Click on 'print this look' and the PDF for it shows up with the whole face, the colors, etc. You can then save it or print it. I actually did that like 2 days ago.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Face charts...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_OHHH. Yeah. Click on 'print this look' and the PDF for it shows up with the whole face, the colors, etc. You can then save it or print it. I actually did that like 2 days ago._

 
Ahhhh, BLESS YOU!!!

*off to save looks*


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 28, 2009)

*Help Finding Facecharts...Barbie and Fafi*

Does anyone have or know where I can find old facecharts?  I am looking for the Barbie, Fafi, and Starflash collections in particular since I have a lot of those products but it was before I was a full blown Mac addict so I didn't really know what face charts were (LOL I know, where have I been).  Thanks in advance. I now save all the newer ones so if anyone needs any of the newer ones, let me know


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Help Finding Facecharts...Barbie and Fafi*

M.A.C. Face Chart Gallery here is a BUNCH of face charts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not sure if they have exactly what you're looking for..I'll have a look around

EDIT: Oh boob, that sit doesn't have it. They're all a little old. 
Found another site with all of them. Just type in "barbie", "fafi", or "starflash" at the top search engine thing and it'll pop up. 
MAC Color Story Collections & Face Charts: Face Charts
HTH!


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Help Finding Facecharts...Barbie and Fafi*

Aw you are such a sweetie- thanks a ton!!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Help Finding Facecharts...Barbie and Fafi*

FYI, I was on makeupalley looking for these facecharts before anyone had replied and I found an awesome site for eyeshadow combos... I am sure most of you have already seen it, but just in case I wanted to post it:


G - MAC Eyeshadow Combinations


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Face charts...*

Thanx for this post! I was wondering the exact same thing, but I know how to find em now...


----------



## Lovely Gia (Apr 19, 2009)

*Face Charts - help!!*

Does anyone know where there is a back catalogue of mac collection face charts?


----------



## Tahti (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Face Charts - help!!*

MAC Color Story Collections & Face Charts


----------



## Lovely Gia (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Face Charts - help!!*

Thanks, i don't seem to be able to click on that link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are there some that can be downloaded???


----------



## Tahti (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Face Charts - help!!*

Its the username colorstorycollections at blogspot.com, HTH!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 9, 2010)

*Where can I find old MAC looks?*

I have just recentlye actually looked at the looks with face charts on MACs website with the curret collections. And I love them! Is there anywhere I can find old ones from previous launches?


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Where can I find old MAC looks?*

www.macmakeup.net


----------



## Junkie (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Where can I find old MAC looks?*

MAC Cosmetics Face Charts collection | Specktra.Net


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Where can I find old MAC looks?*

Excellent! Thank you both very much.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Where can I find old MAC looks?*

This blog has heaps of old facecharts as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Color Story Collections & Face Charts


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Where can I find old MAC looks?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_This blog has heaps of old facecharts as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Color Story Collections & Face Charts_

 
I love this blog!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

*I have moved 8 threads which ask for MAC face charts to one thread!*


----------

